# Oculus Rift Sensor aus PLAYSTATION Eye bauen?



## DJPX (24. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe jetzt schon öfters gesehen, dass es DIY Tutorials gibt wie man sich eine eigene VR Brille bauen kann. Nun würd mich interessieren ob es auch möglich wäre wie hier CL - Research - Code Laboratories bzw hier The Nova—A DIY Oculus Rift!: 12 Steps (with Pictures) einen Oculus Sensor billiger nachzubauen und ihn dann zusammen mit der Rift verwenden. Gibt es vielleicht schon irgendwo eine Seite oder jemanden der das ausprobiert hat?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (27. Dezember 2018)

Constellation kostet bei Oculus 69 Euro; eine PS4-Kamera 55 Euro. Meinem Wissen nach hat sich für 14 Euro Ersparnis noch niemand die Mühe gemacht. Physisch sollte der Umbau noch relativ leicht vonstattengehen, solange die Ausgangskamera eine hinreichende Auflösung hat. Aber wie bringt man die Oculus Software dazu, das neue Gerät als Tracker zu nutzen?


----------



## DJPX (2. Januar 2019)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Constellation kostet bei Oculus 69 Euro; eine PS4-Kamera 55 Euro. Meinem Wissen nach hat sich für 14 Euro Ersparnis noch niemand die Mühe gemacht. Physisch sollte der Umbau noch relativ leicht vonstattengehen, solange die Ausgangskamera eine hinreichende Auflösung hat. Aber wie bringt man die Oculus Software dazu, das neue Gerät als Tracker zu nutzen?



Man soll ja auch eine PS3 Kamera nehmen die Kriegt man für 9-15€ auf Ebay (braucht man ja nur für Infarot)

 "Aber wie bringt man die Oculus Software dazu, das neue Gerät als Tracker zu nutzen?"
Die Oculus Sensoren sind auch nichts anderes als Webcams, die eigentlich nur die Infarotpunkte des Headsets und der Controller erkennen sollen 
Oculus Rift: Die Oculus Sensoren sind hackbare Webcams - VR∙Nerds
Man müsste jetzt nur noch versuchen den Oculus Sensor Treiber auf das Playstation eye ummünzen und der Oculus Software vorgaukeln das es ein Orginaler Oculus Rift Sensor ist. Aber darin habe ich leider zuwenig Erfahrung.


----------



## dekay55 (2. Januar 2019)

Geht wenn du Programmieren und Löten kannst, dann kannst du den Eprom Austauschen der die Hardware Kennung und die Hardware ID ausgibt, und damit die Bindung an die Hardware auslöst, wenn man den entfernt dann wird die Kamera als Generic Webcam erkannt, dann müsste man nur noch mittels Microprozessor die Kennung von der Oculus Rift Hardware emulieren und dem Computer einfach die Falsche Hardware vorgaugeln, natürlich müssten die Hardware Parameter in den Treibern passen, nützt ja nix wenn man versucht Bildprozessor X mit den Befehlen von Bildprozessor Y anzusteuern. Aber gesetzt dem Fall das die Hardware 1-1 Baugleich ist, dann liegt das nur am besagten Eprom, emulieren könnte man das z.b mit einem ATtiny Prozessor. Aber dazu bräucht man die Original Hardware und entsprechende Hardware zum Auslesen der Eprom´s   
Und natürlich muss man zwingend sich bestens auskennen mit Elektronik, Mikroprozessoren, und Hardware nahe Programmierung, dazu noch die Fähigkeit 10 mal um die Ecke zu denken und zu improvisieren, und vor allem ne Portion Wahnsinn gemischt mit Optimismus.  Kurzum wird vermutlich nur eine klitzekleine Handvoll Menschen geben hier in diesem Forum die das Equipment zur Verfügung haben und die Fähigkeit besitzen sowas umzusetzen. Ich bin wohl einer dieser Menschen, aber lust hätte ich keine drauf, da sitzt du paar Wochen intensiv daran ohne wirklich zu wissen ob es funktioniert und nen nutzen hätte ich keinen davon.
 Zumal Webcams umbauen einfach sch.... ist um eine Infrarot Cam draus zu machen, natürlich kann man den IR Filter einfach rausmachen, aber dann ist der Bildprozessor so dermassend überfordert mit der Datenmenge das er nicht mehr in der Lage ist flüssige Frameraten zu liefern, da muss mindestens ne 60fps Webcam da stehen um da irgendwie verwertbare 25fps raus zubekommen für ein Tracking was dann extremst ungenau ist. 
Ich hab z.b ein IR 3D Tracking System das sogar Pupillen Bewegungen verfolgt und einen Iris Scan kann ( Nutze ich als Sicherheits Feature von Windows 10 ) da sind allerdings 3 Hochaufgelöste 120hz Spezial IR Cameras integriert, ne IR Camera funktionier etwas anders als eine Bild Kamera, allein schon deswegen weil eigentlich richtige PIR Sensoren benutzt werden statt CCD Sensoren deswegen wird auch ne umgebaute Kamera niemals das bringen was eine echte IR Kamera liefern kann, oder nur über starke umwege, wie z.b den Bildprozessor umzuprogrammieren damit er nur noch bestimmte Lichtbereiche bearbeitet, aber eben man kann nicht wirklich Wellenlängen bestimmen  mit einem CCD Sensor und da liegt das problem, ne echte IR Kamera nimmt nur eine bestimmte Wellenlänge auf was daran liegt das hier PIR Sensoren zum Einsatz kommen die Technisch so aufgebaut sind. Von daher ist das reinster Humbug so nen Umbau zu machen wenn man damit Ernsthaft was realisieren will, wenn man nur bock aufs Basteln hat und beweisen will das es Technisch Machbar ist, dann ist es was anderes. 
Nächste Hürde ist übrigends das Datenformat, bei meinen Tracking System ist die Datenmenge so hoch das sie nur mit einem USB 3.0 5Gbit Stabil und flüssig läuft bei 120 bzw 60z Bildausgabe, das liegt daran das diese Cams keine Komprimierten Bilddaten Liefern wie es eine USB Webcam macht die ja meist schon den Hardware Decoder im Bildprozessor hat sonst würde auch bei USB 2.0 bei ner FullHD 60hz Webcam die Bandbreite zu gering sein um die RAW Daten zu liefern. 
Spätestens jetzt wenn du nur noch Spanisch Verstehst schlag dir alles ausm Kopf, dann fehlt dir schon das Grundwissen um so ein Projekt umzusetzen.

Und bei den ganzen Basteleien im Internet muss man eben bedenken, es sind Basteleien die meist extrem laienhaft ausgeführt sind und dementsprechend auch Funktionieren, wenn sie denn Funktionieren, aber darum gehts ja bei diesen ganzen Projekten, zu beweisen das es Funktioniert zählt, und nicht wie gut es funktioniert, das der Bonus obendrauf wenn man gescheite Arbeit geleistet hat aber deswegen macht man nicht solche Projekte.

Edit : Ich habe den Link zur dem Webcam Hack eben erst durchgelesen, aber das bestätigt ja alles was ich bereits geschrieben habe. Nur das ich von Windows ausgehe, und hier Treiber Manipulieren gleicht einem Wahnsinn da ist es einfacher die Hardware zu manipulieren, Aber das unterscheidet eben Software Programmierer von einen Hardware Programmierer ..... ich hätte das eben anders gemacht so das es auf jeden system erkannt wird, allerdings sind das auch 2 unterschiedliche ziele, der Link bringt dir also rein gar nix und beweist auch rein gar nix, außer das es unmachbar ist weil ich schon geschrieben habe, es werden PIR Sensoren genutzt und keine CCD und deswegen sind das keine Webcams !

Edit 2 : Ich bin das grad mal in gedanken durchgegangen, es wäre wohl einfacher wenn man sich hochaufgelöste PIR Module besorgt, und nen Arduino DUE z.b und damit die Occulus Sensoren nachbaut, Elektrisch gesehen wohl das aller kleinste problem, die aller größte Hürde wäre das du den Controller selbst programmieren musst, dazu bräuchtest du den Quellcode der Oculus Software und den wirst du nie im leben bekommen. Egal wie man es dreht ein Projekt das keinen Sinn macht.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (3. Januar 2019)

DJPX schrieb:


> Man soll ja auch eine PS3 Kamera nehmen die Kriegt man für 9-15€ auf Ebay (braucht man ja nur für Infarot)
> 
> "Aber wie bringt man die Oculus Software dazu, das neue Gerät als Tracker zu nutzen?"
> Die Oculus Sensoren sind auch nichts anderes als Webcams, die eigentlich nur die Infarotpunkte des Headsets und der Controller erkennen sollen
> ...





dekay55 schrieb:


> Geht wenn du Programmieren und Löten kannst, dann kannst du den Eprom Austauschen der die Hardware Kennung und die Hardware ID ausgibt, und damit die Bindung an die Hardware auslöst, wenn man den entfernt dann wird die Kamera als Generic Webcam erkannt, dann müsste man *nur* noch mittels Microprozessor die Kennung von der Oculus Rift Hardware emulieren und dem Computer einfach die Falsche Hardware vorgaugeln, natürlich müssten die Hardware Parameter in den Treibern passen, nützt ja nix wenn man versucht Bildprozessor X mit den Befehlen von Bildprozessor Y anzusteuern. Aber gesetzt dem Fall das die Hardware 1-1 Baugleich ist, dann liegt das nur am besagten Eprom, emulieren könnte man das z.b mit einem ATtiny Prozessor. Aber dazu bräucht man die Original Hardware und entsprechende Hardware zum Auslesen der Eprom´s
> Und natürlich muss man zwingend sich bestens auskennen mit Elektronik, Mikroprozessoren, und Hardware nahe Programmierung, dazu noch die Fähigkeit 10 mal um die Ecke zu denken und zu improvisieren, und vor allem ne Portion Wahnsinn gemischt mit Optimismus.  Kurzum wird vermutlich nur eine klitzekleine Handvoll Menschen geben hier in diesem Forum die das Equipment zur Verfügung haben und die Fähigkeit besitzen sowas umzusetzen. Ich bin wohl einer dieser Menschen, aber lust hätte ich keine drauf, da sitzt du paar Wochen intensiv daran ohne wirklich zu wissen ob es funktioniert und nen nutzen hätte ich keinen davon.
> Zumal Webcams umbauen einfach sch.... ist um eine Infrarot Cam draus zu machen, natürlich kann man den IR Filter einfach rausmachen, aber dann ist der Bildprozessor so dermassend überfordert mit der Datenmenge das er nicht mehr in der Lage ist flüssige Frameraten zu liefern, da muss mindestens ne 60fps Webcam da stehen um da irgendwie verwertbare 25fps raus zubekommen für ein Tracking was dann extremst ungenau ist.
> Ich hab z.b ein IR 3D Tracking System das sogar Pupillen Bewegungen verfolgt und einen Iris Scan kann ( Nutze ich als Sicherheits Feature von Windows 10 ) da sind allerdings 3 Hochaufgelöste 120hz Spezial IR Cameras integriert, ne IR Camera funktionier etwas anders als eine Bild Kamera, allein schon deswegen weil eigentlich richtige PIR Sensoren benutzt werden statt CCD Sensoren deswegen wird auch ne umgebaute Kamera niemals das bringen was eine echte IR Kamera liefern kann, oder nur über starke umwege, wie z.b den Bildprozessor umzuprogrammieren damit er nur noch bestimmte Lichtbereiche bearbeitet, aber eben man kann nicht wirklich Wellenlängen bestimmen  mit einem CCD Sensor und da liegt das problem, ne echte IR Kamera nimmt nur eine bestimmte Wellenlänge auf was daran liegt das hier PIR Sensoren zum Einsatz kommen die Technisch so aufgebaut sind. Von daher ist das reinster Humbug so nen Umbau zu machen wenn man damit Ernsthaft was realisieren will, wenn man nur bock aufs Basteln hat und beweisen will das es Technisch Machbar ist, dann ist es was anderes.
> ...



Ich habe mal den gemeinsamen Fehler in euren beiden Posts hervorgehoben.


----------



## dekay55 (3. Januar 2019)

Ja hast schon recht, "nur" artet eben doch sehr schnell aus wenn man vom oberflächigen ins Detail geht.


----------



## Andregee (3. Januar 2019)

Das ironische NUR hat sich eben vorgestellt [emoji23]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------

